# Gage bumpers



## utap1 (Jun 7, 2009)

Trailer wheel an frame has them. My 2012 dodge ram 3500 came with a dr pepper can for a rear bumper. I introduced it to a palm tree and
Now I need a new bumper. Any one used the gage brand? I'm scared of ranch hands coatings.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

We sell gage here at our shop. Very good bumpers. Probably the best bang for your buck. Now you can get more detailed bumpers that cost 3 times that much but for the money gage is pretty good. The company is here in Texas "Franks Supply Co." If you have any questions in specific let me know I will try to answer them for you!


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

utap1 said:


> Any one used the gage brand? I'm scared of ranch hands coatings.


I have gages that have been sitting here for over a year on display and they look brand new. I can not say the same for ranch hand. In my book they are over rated. We stopped carrying them because a while back a customer had a warranty issue with ranch hand and RH would not replace the product like they stated they would. The customer got upset with us and ever since we dropped RH.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Saltwater Boy(1) said:


> I have gages that have been sitting here for over a year on display and they look brand new. I can not say the same for ranch hand. In my book they are over rated. We stopped carrying them because a while back a customer had a warranty issue with ranch hand and RH would not replace the product like they stated they would. The customer got upset with us and ever since we dropped RH.


How much for a Gage front and rear bumper for a 2010 tundra?
I'm in your area.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

spurgersalty said:


> How much for a Gage front and rear bumper for a 2010 tundra?
> I'm in your area.


 Tundra is a 1500 truck Gage only makes front end replacements for 2500-3500 what you would need is a frontier bumper. I need to call to make sure but I think they run $1049 and we will take the front bumper in on trade for labor. If the front bumper is in good condition.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Saltwater Boy(1) said:


> Tundra is a 1500 truck Gage only makes front end replacements for 2500-3500 what you would need is a frontier bumper. I need to call to make sure but I think they run $1049 and we will take the front bumper in on trade for labor. If the front bumper is in good condition.


Is that front and rear?


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

spurgersalty said:


> Is that front and rear?


 I'm calling for you right now. They have me on hold. Trying to check for you.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

I could do the front bumper for $999.95 (a grand) at the moment though I can not find a rear bumper for your truck. I know they are out there just having a difficult time finding it for a Tundra.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Saltwater Boy(1) said:


> I could do the front bumper for $999.95 (a grand) at the moment though I can not find a rear bumper for your truck. I know they are out there just having a difficult time finding it for a Tundra.


You can stop looking! I haven't had an aftermarket bumper in prolly 12 years and did not know they were that expensive!
I'm a cheapo. Sorry for wasting your time.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Do they have a website with pictures? I keep coming up with blackrocktrucks.com and whoever had it didn't pay to renew the site.


----------



## utap1 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Gage*

Went with the gage! Solid!


----------

